# n/c



## JIGEN MAN (Feb 6, 2011)

Can any one tell me would it be worth going down on thur on the w/v side??? i mean i dont know even what locks will be open? any info would be great thanks


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

JIGEN MAN said:


> Can any one tell me would it be worth going down on thur on the w/v side??? i mean i dont know even what locks will be open? any info would be great thanks


GO HERE, BEFORE YOU GO!

http://water.weather.gov/ahps2/hydrograph.php?wfo=pbz&gage=ncuw2&view=1,1,1,1,1,1"

The river at NC was pretty much at 14'-15' all winter. TOO Low.
It's 20.7' now and with the 40* predicted,,, a slow melt,,, it should be good the next 4 days.
ANYWAY, We'll be there Thurs - Sun.
If we're not, we'll be up CONN. catching steel!
( notice I said 'Catching' not Fishing)

GOOD LUCK and let us know how you do!! PM lol


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

can't type much. elbow surgery today. i'll tell ya no...tooooo high! wish i could write more


----------



## mrtwister_jbo (Apr 7, 2004)

i drive by it everyday 4 work from the ohio side it looks like its blown out ever lock open!!!!!!!!!!
twister


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Trust me, too high. wiil add a link, when it's gets to about14-17', ,trust me, you'll be okay. i know!!! If in doubt, send me a pm and I'll give you my number....right now, dob't waste your time!!! Here's a link:http://water.weather.gov/ahps2/hydrograph.php?wfo=pbz&gage=ncuw2&view=1,1,1,1,1,1


----------



## JIGEN MAN (Feb 6, 2011)

Thanks for the info, so its a no go for me today. prbly going to go down below belin dam sat.. or sun. even if its a waste of my time, its not to far from the house.


----------



## mrtwister_jbo (Apr 7, 2004)

yea were under a flood watch its realy blown out 2day


----------



## walleyewrangler13 (Apr 2, 2010)

snake, so you think its a no go for this weekend? or pike?


----------



## freakofnature13 (Jul 2, 2008)

wrangler.. to be honest w ya.. i wouldnt wait on a report cus if u heard about it its too late.. in most cases.. but best case scenario u do what fisherman are supposed to do and overcome adversity and try and find fish in no mattter what kind of stage the river is.or what someone says about a bite.. however.. i wouldnt be going down in a flood stage.. I was told fishin was really sloow a few diff times this yr down there by people i know and have fished w before..and i go down.. and hard work pays off ive limited everytime except feb 9th when it was like reg temp of 1 and a windchill below 25.. i got 3. but anyways go get em dude. stick to anything under 21 imo..check ur gates.. have a link for it above here in a sticky.. ull be able to get a projected water level.. and as far as gates theres a number to call..and if u cant fish dam at the cement... theres even better fishing awaiting downstream a lil bit. experienced it myself. im a believer now.. heres a pic from the 19th the big one was 7n half pounds.. i was told they werent bitin and water was high n crappy.. also limited wed.. w 2 eyes that were 17 and 19 w sauger to fill the ticket..


----------



## freakofnature13 (Jul 2, 2008)

My dad had trouble gettin his 10. but he got a couple. i ended with 10 before having to leave at 3pm fished form 10 to 3. bite was good but such a lite bight on wed. made it tough for good hook sets. LIGHT as u can get away with.. my fish came on 1/8 oz jigs and 3 inch twisters. Color i dont think mattered i caught fish on every color in my box.


----------



## walleyewrangler13 (Apr 2, 2010)

might go to nc tomorrow. i see that the water is supposed to drop down to 21-20 ft by tomorrow, which i would think isnt too bad. anybody else headed down tomorrow?


----------



## General (Oct 28, 2009)

I'm not very familiar with the Ohio River.... for example i dont know where n/c is or pike. But i do live in marietta and we have a flood warning right now. So i would think that the river would rise right?


----------



## walleyewrangler13 (Apr 2, 2010)

went to n/c this morning, all the gates were open. no good. didnt even wet a line. packed up and went to pike.


----------

